# XFCE: hiding other disks



## Guayaseal (Jan 23, 2014)

Forgive me one more post 
I didn't use FreeBSD for a couple of years (I used Gentoo and Arch instead) and now I decided to refresh my experience with FreeBSD (10.0). My favorite DE is XFCE. Be default XFCE displays icons for other detected partitions (in the sense of fdisk) on user's desktop. I'd like those icon not to appear (although I like to have such icons for removable media). Under Linux I used to hide those with a trick:


```
$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-hide-partitions.rules
KERNEL=="sda1", ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}:="1"
KERNEL=="sda3", ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}:="1"
KERNEL=="sda4", ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}:="1"
```

What is the similar trick for FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2014)

I think this can be done with HAL settings, but never really succeeded with that.  Now, I no longer install HAL at all, and don't have icons on the desktop for other disks.


----------

